# Alabama...



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 9, 2010)

[yt]lOfVgXlSn2c[/yt]

Alabama is the state where ebonics in its modern form largely originated. The problem is, is that most people talk like that in that state :V

At least, from experience, that is what I know.

But then again, I hit the section of the country where RC Cola, Diet Rite and Moonpies were sold in vending machines.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 11, 2010)

I used to live in Alabama. Most people don't talk like that, though the sweet townies do. :V You're more likely to find people speaking like that in Miami or Georgia. 

'sides. People who talk that way are awesome.


Edit: Fuck, they have vending machines for moon pies? Kick ass.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL. That can't be real.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like he's in a room with an echo.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg3krAEq_a8


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 11, 2010)

That's a fucking rad accent.


----------



## Diego117 (Apr 12, 2010)

What's sad is that I understood everything he said. That was actually pretty tame when it comes to ebonics. I've heard a lot worse coming from black people while at school in Birmingham. 

My roommate and I got on an elevator with a couple of black girls in the middle of a conversation and it went like this:

Girl 1: Eye dee boo boo?
Girl 2: What?
Girl 1: (Slowly) Eye dee boo boo?
Girl 2: Say that again.
Girl 1: (annoyed) Who did dey go wid? 

It's pretty sad when even black people can't understand your ebonics.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey!
I live in Alabama, and do yall know that we were where the moon rockets were designed and tested! We aint a bunch a dukes a hazard round here, only them southern Alabamians got the accents!


----------



## Diego117 (Apr 15, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Hey!
> I live in Alabama, and do yall know that we were where the moon rockets were designed and tested! We aint a bunch a dukes a hazard round here, only them southern Alabamians got the accents!



And the blacks. 

I swear I'm not racist. I deal with it every day.


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

My accent isn't like that...


----------



## Syradact (Jun 4, 2010)

I laughed. ^_^ Silly dog...

Nothing wrong with that accent. I could understand everything he said just fine. Then again, I have lived in San Francisco, and hung out with super-gay black folks in Hayward. What I'm saying is that manner of speaking is not exclusive to Alabama by any means.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 4, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Hey!
> I live in Alabama, and do yall know that we were where the moon rockets were designed and tested! We aint a bunch a dukes a hazard round here, only them southern Alabamians got the accents!


I'm from South Alabama and we don't talk like that, the REDNECKS talk like that and it's degrading because they do it on purpose. They could talk normally if they wanted to, but think they sound cool talking with a lisp.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jun 5, 2010)

I live in Montgomery, and people talk exactly like that...downtown, no where else though.


----------

